
Snap Calls Its Diversity Efforts Not Good Enough - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/07/31/snap-calls-diversity-efforts-not-good-enough/
======
raxxorrax
This just tells me Snap is a company I wouldn't like to work for. Especially
if you plan planting people in leadership roles due to their race, a recipe
for a toxic environment while forcing your slaves/employees to be educated
about bias, I would already be out of the door.

The lacking self reflection about these initiatives also tell me that it is
decision makers here that would need to reflect their prejudice the most.

A good company protects its employees and their opinions are part of them.
Racists are pretty rare in the tech sector in my experience.

